# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Đến lượt các cầu thủ tại Serie A đình công

## thangttmobile

Đến lượt các cầu thủ tại Serie A đình công (Thể thao 24h) - Ngày khai mạc Serie A đang đối diện với nguy cơ bị hoãn khi trong ngày hôm qua giới cầu thủ đã không thể đạt được thỏa thuận với các CLB và tuyên bố sẽ đình công. Trung tâm của những tranh cãi này xoay quanh điều khoản số 7 trong dự thảo thỏa thuận về bảo vệ quyền lợi những cầu thủ bị CLB loại khỏi đội hình. Trong khi các CLB muốn có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn thì các cầu thủ lại lo ngại rằng họ có thể bị đẩy vào tình thế: phải chấp nhận ra đi hoặc luyện tập một mình.  Ngày khai mạc Serie A có thể phải dời lại Chính vì những bất đồng không thể giải quyết này Liên đoàn các cầu thủ Italia (AIC) đã tuyên bố sẽ đình công vào cuối tuần này còn Chủ tịch LĐBĐ Italia khẳng định những cuộc thương thảo vừa qua khiến ông “xấu hổ”. “Trong bối cảnh đất nước đang phải đối diện với rất nhiều khó khăn, tôi cảm thấy hơi xấu hổ trước những người đồng bào của mình”, Chủ tịch Giancarlo Abete nói. “Khi mà cả xã hội đang đau đầu với nhiều vấn đề thì điều khoản này không đáng để mọi người bàn tán nhiều đến thế. Mỗi bên chỉ cần thấu hiểu một chút là họ có thể diễn giải đúng điều khoản số 7 này. Nếu như hợp đồng không được ký chỉ vì sự diễn giải của điều khoản số 7 thì nó cũng có nghĩa là 2 bên đã có những ý định khác”. Cùng lúc với phát biểu trên của ông Abete, AIC đã tổ chức một buổi họp báo tại Milan. Tại đây Chủ tịch Damiano Tommasi khẳng định họ sẽ tổ chức đình công. “Tôi tái khẳng định quan điểm của chúng tôi là nếu thỏa thuận không được ký chúng tôi sẽ không ra sân vào thứ Bảy và Chủ nhật này mà sẽ ở nhà. Tôi hy vọng rằng sự diễn giải của ông Abete thỏa mãn được đòi hỏi của các CLB và thuyết phục họ đặt bút ký vào hợp đồng”. AIC cũng cho biết thêm rằng thỏa thuận trên đã được thống nhất từ tháng 12 năm ngoái. Tuy nhiên thủ tục cuối cùng là đặt bút ký thì chỉ có AIC thực hiện còn các CLB vẫn cố tình trì hoãn. Các chuyên mục khác tin nhanh diem thi dh 2011 giá vàng hôm nay ty gia vang hom nay tin nhanh giá vàng hôm nay vang sjc ngay hom nay

----------

